# New Photoshop



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Anyone using CS4 yet? I am on the portable version, very stable. Love the internet


----------



## in_denial (Aug 3, 2005)

not yet; still on CS2 - what is 'portable'? something to do with the licensing?

cheers,

Tim


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

It means it runs without installing and can be moved anywhere like to a USB drive and so on


----------



## Chally2 (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm still using PSP7 and Office 2000, on WinXP of course. 

I guess I'm just a dinosaur? :tongue2:


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Chally2 said:


> I'm still using PSP7 and Office 2000, on WinXP of course.
> 
> I guess I'm just a dinosaur? :tongue2:


Now if you were using DOS and Wordstar that would truly make you a dinosaur (remember dot commands?). I can't even remember what was before Lotus 123. Was it Visicalc?


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

I'm using Vista with Office home&Student 2007 (e.g. $700+ worth of license). Few days ago Microzzzoft announced un-ceremoniously they will completely drop Vista. B) I'm about to become a dinosaur myself. B) Whaddaya know, eh? :lol:


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

James said:


> Anyone using CS4 yet? I am on the portable version, very stable. Love the internet


I'm using the CS3 at school. Didn't got into animation/video editing yet.


----------



## bunchie32 (Jun 27, 2008)

still on cs3 here.

it's not worth the outlay to upgrade for me yet. plus, i use illustrator a lot more than PS.


----------



## bunchie32 (Jun 27, 2008)

potz said:


> Don't use PS anymore. Way too expensive. Gimp is the business and it's free.


so is photoshop.........


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Still using CS2 here at work and home, but have a version of CS3 on my USB stick which runs on any comp its plugged into...so I guess thats the same? Must admit though from my experience of CS3 and what I have read of CS4 there just isn't the justification to upgrade from CS2......hells bells I know a couple of pro's who use elements at home :lol:

I think its much the same as the PC vs MAC debate in "arty" circles or indeed VW vs SKODA :lol: they all do exactly the same job but one looks different from t'other.


----------

